# Good morning



## Evandro (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi everybody.

I'm writing from Torino (ITALY).

I'm 54 yo, it's 8 years I breed beetles and two years ago I bred my fist mantid (Sphodromantis viridis).

Now (with my small experience) I breed Sphodromantis, Deroplatys desiccata, lobata, Hymenopus coronatus, Creobroter gemmatus, Theo pompa, Tenodera, Phyllocrania paradoxa.

I will be grateful to buy, sell, change some ooths from other Mantis lovers.

Thanks to all and Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome to the forums


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello Evandro and welcome to the forum. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Rick (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## revmdn (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forums...


----------



## shorty (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dinora (Feb 4, 2009)

shorty said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Welcome Evandro!

My son's father is from Monte Compatri! Ciao!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome, from OHIO! We have a place here in Cleveland, called Little Italy!


----------

